

Ask YC: Is it a good time to go to SV? - maien

I have an offer from one of the biggest companies in SV, for a senior technical position. Is it a good time for me to move to SV and take that chance?
======
qhoxie
If it is a good offer with a well-established company, what sorts of risks are
you taking with that?

~~~
maien
I know. Not much except that I have to move there and risk their business
don't drop 50%. The other risk I am taking is I am leaving a comparable
company in Canada, but a intermediate position.

~~~
qhoxie
Based on that, I would say that it is worth it. If they are offering you a job
right now, it's not likely that they are considering cutting it any time soon.
SV is a great place to be if you want to branch out (I'll assume you do as an
HN member), and moving up to senior cannot hurt either.

Best of luck to you.

------
timcederman
Yes - moving to Mountain View was one of the best decisions I ever made.

